# What other fish can I keep in a 29g convict tank?



## will231017 (Feb 1, 2014)

What other fish can I keep in my 29g tank with only a male and female convict that layed eggs ? I want sumthing the won't eat the eggs or fry but will had some entertain to the tank by showing the convicts protective characteristics. What should I add ?


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

A breeding pair of Convicts will make short work of whatever you put in with them in a 29g tank. Guaranteed.


----------



## will231017 (Feb 1, 2014)

if it was a bigger tank what could I put in with them that won't eat the eggs or fry ?


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't think you understand. It's not the eggs or fry you have to worry about.


----------



## will231017 (Feb 1, 2014)

What are some dither fish I could keep if I get a bigger tank ?


----------



## cprings (Sep 10, 2003)

Giant Danios or some silver dollars in at least a 4' tank.


----------



## bzada (Jun 24, 2013)

Anything you put in there will get destroyed if it's a breeding pair of convicts. You would have better luck with a breeding pair of Firemouths


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

My friend had a breeding pair of convicts with some zebra Danios. When the convicts spawned they began launching themselves at like 90, 100mph towards the danios and taking chunks out of them. The Danios are fast fish too but the convicts were faster. Spawning convicts are really, really aggressive. Anything you put in there that comes within a few feet of the spawning site is going to get attacked. Get a pond or a convert a swimming pool and you'll be able to keep some dithers with them.


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

All the above is true.....When I had my first 75 gallon cichlid tank (stocked with every type of cichlid sold at petsmart), my Cons would viciously attack everything in the tank. Even much larger and meaner Bumblebee's. The only fish in the tank that could take the punishment and eat the fry a little at a time was an eight inch Featherfin catfish. That was a mean fish. For sure, Convicts are bad MoFo's when breeding.


----------

